# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هكذا كانت خاتمة الزنديق محمود أبي رية .. والعياذ بالله

## فتى الأدغال

لن تجدَ أضلَّ وأتعسَ وأشقى من القومِ الذين يدّعونَ العقلنةَ ، وهم في دواخلِهم من دعاةِ التغريبِ ، وبوّاباتِ الفكرِ العلمانيِّ ، بل هم حماتهُ ومنظّروهُ ، وميناؤهُ الذي ينقلُ أولئكَ عبرهُ بضائعهم . 

هؤلاءِ – العقلانيينَ – ليسَ لديهم من العقلِ إلا ما يوجبُ قيامَ الحُجّةِ عليهم ، ولا من الفهمِ إلا ما تستقرُّ بهِ لوازمُ الشريعةِ في رِقابِهم ، أوتوا حظّاً من الجلادةِ والصبرِ ، فصرفوها في مُحاربةِ دينِ اللهِ وسنّةِ رسولهِ - صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وآلهِ وسلّمَ - ، فغدتْ بلادةً وجهلاً . 

أبغوني عقلانيّاً فتحَ للنّاس ِ بابَ الدخولِ إلى الإسلامِ ، أو خدمَ دينَ اللهِ تعالى ، أو ازدادَ إيماناً وسكينةً ووقاراً وثباتاً ، بعدَ أن تعقلنَ وتعصرنَ ! ، كلّهم ينكصونَ على أعقابِهم ويرتكسونَ وينتكسونَ ، بعدَ أن كانوا أربابَ صلواتٍ وخلواتٍ ، وبدلاً من تقريبِ النّاسِ إلى دينِ اللهِ – تباركَ وتعالى – يأخذونهم إلى أقاصي الأفكارِ ، ومهاوي التأويلاتِ ، فيُدنونهم من الشبهِ والباطلِ ، ويتركونهُم في حالةٍ من الحيرةِ والتخبّطِ ، ويفتحونَ لهُم بابَ الرّدِّةِ والكفرِ ، ويهوّنونَ عليهم أمرَ المعاصي والمُنكراتِ . 

وبعدَ اللّحى الوقورةِ ، والثيابِ المُستنّةِ ، ومسحةِ العِبادةِ ، ومظهرِ الخيرِ ، وإدمانِ النوافلِ ، يستبدلونَ ذلكَ بالحلقِ والتنعيمِ والإسبالِ ومظاهرِ النكوصِ على السنّةِ ، وتعودُ ليالي العبادةِ سهراً على الباطلِ ، وتزدانُ المجالسُ بذكرِ الأسماءِ الأعجميّةِ والفكرِ الوافدِ ، ولا تجدُ في قاموسِهم موضعاً للسنّةِ والقرءانِ ، فقد صارا للذّكرى والبركةِ . 

تفٍّ على هكذا فكرٍ . 

وتعساً لهم ، ما أضلَّ أعمالَهم وأشقاهم ! . 

من قبلُ : عندما كفرَ إسماعيلُ بنُ أدهمَ كفرةً صلعاءَ ، وخرجَ من الدينِ من أوسعِ أبوابهِ ، تمنطقَ بالعقلِ والعقلانيّةِ فأعلنَ الإلحادَ ، فجاءهُ من اللهِ – تباركَ وتعالى – ما لم يكنْ في حُسبانهِ ، ورماهُ بالحيرةِ والقلقِ والاضطرابِ ، فلم يُطقْ على نكالِ اللهِ في الدّنيا صبراً ، وانتحرَ مُغرقاً لنفسهِ في مياهِ البحرِ الأبيضِ المتوسّطِ ، وفي جيبِ معطفهِ ورقةٌ يُطالبُ فيها أهلهُ بعدمِ دفنهِ مع المسلمينَ ، وبحرقِ جُثّتهِ ، وأنّهُ انتحرَ يأساً من الدّنيا . 

وهذا عليُّ بنُ عبدِ الرازقِ ، ذلكَ الشيخُ المُعمّمُ الأزهريُّ الضالُّ ، الذي تبنّى – عاملهُ اللهُ بما يستحقُّ – كتابَ " الإسلامِ وأصولِ الحكمِ " ، ووضعَ اسمهُ عليهِ ، وصرّحَ فيهِ بأنَّ الإسلامَ لا علاقةَ لهُ بالحكمِ ، وقرّرَ العلمانيّةَ وأصّلَ لها بما ظنّهُ أدلّةً شرعيّةً ، فانبرى لهُ أسْدُ اللهِ من جهابذةِ أهلِ العلمِ ، وفنّدوا شُبههُ ، وكسروا حُججهُ ، حتّى آواهُ المبيتُ بعدَ فترةٍ من عمرهِ إلى القلقِ والخوفِ ، فصرّحَ – كما نقلَ أنورُ الجُنديُّ – بأنَّ لعنةَ كِتابِ " الإسلامِ وأصولِ الحكمِ " قد أدركتهُ ، وأمرَ بعدمِ طِباعتهِ . 

وهذا فهدٌ العسكرُ ، شاعرٌ ماجنٌ هالكٌ ، بدأ مؤذناً فإماماً في الكويتِ ، ثُمَّ قرأ في كتبِ التوسعةِ الفكريّةِ ، وفتحَ لنفسهِ آفاقَ الحرّيةِ العقليّةِ ، فدعاهُ ذلكَ إلى الحيرةِ والقلقِ والشكِّ ، ولم يُطقْ على ذلكَ صبراً ، فشربَ الخمرةَ ، ورافقَ البغايا واتخذهنَّ أخداناً ، بعدَ أن كانَ القرءانُ سميرهُ وأنيسهُ ، حتّى عميَ بصرهُ لفرطِ شُربهِ للخمرِ بعدَ أن عميَ قلبهُ ، وصرّحَ بالكفرِ والتشكّكِ في شعرهِ ، فماتَ خاسئاً في أحدِ المشافي ، ولم يُصلِّ عليهِ أهلهُ لكفرهِ . 

وأمّا من نحنُ بصددهِ ، فهو رجلٌ سلكَ ومشى على طريقةِ العقلانيينَ حذوَ القذّةِ بالقذّةِ ، وانتحلَ منهجهم ، وعظّمَ رجالهم ، وكتبَ وغامرَ وزاحمَ ، فأتى بما لم تستطعهُ الأوائلُ ، ولكنْ خزياً وعاراً . 

إنّهُ محمود أبو ريّة . 

ذلكَ المصريُّ الكاتبُ في مجلّةِ الرسالةِ ، والذي بدأ حياتهُ مُتسكّعاً على شيخِ الأدبِ وإمامهِ : مُصطفى صادق الرافعيِّ ، يقتاتُ على فتاتِ مائدتهِ ، ويستطعمهُ الفائدةَ ويستجديهِ المسائلَ ، ويغترفُ بقايا معينهِ ، حتّى أدّاهُ ذلكَ إلى أنْ صارَ شيئاً يُشارُ إليهِ بالبنانِ ! . 

ثُمَّ دخلَ عالمَ التصنيفِ ، وكانَ مُبتدأُ أمرهِ تلخيصَ الكُتبِ واختصارها ، فاختصرَ منها جملةً ككتابِ " المثلِ السائرِ " و " ديوانِ المعاني " واختارَ نُخبةً من أخبارِ " الأغاني " وغيرِها ، حتّى انتهى إلى التأليفِ والتصنيفِ الخاصِّ بهِ . 

وكانَ من أمرهِ أنْ سوّدَ – سوّدَ اللهُ وجههُ وقد فعلَ – مجموعةً من الصفحاتِ بكتابٍ غايةٍ في السوءِ والغلِّ ، ألا وهو كتابهُ " أضواءٌ على السنّةِ المُحمّديّةِ " ، هاجمَ فيهِ السنّةَ النبويّةَ ، وخلصَ إلى أنّها غيرُ ملزمةٍ لأحدٍ في العملِ بها ، وتطاولَ كذلكَ على الصحابةِ الكِرامِ ، وخصَّ من كتابهِ جزءً كبيراً في الهجومِ على الصحابيِّ الفقيهِ الإمامِ الربّانيِّ : أبي هريرةَ – رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ - ، وكتبَ فيهِ ما لم يكتبهُ كثيرٌ من علوجِ المُستشرقينَ ولا ضُلاّلِ الروافضِ من الهجومِ على الصحابةِ ، ولم يبقَ وصفٌ من صفاتِ السوءِ والدناءةِ إلا حطّهُ على أبي هريرةَ – رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ - ، وكانَ من جملتها اتهامهُ بالكذبِ صراحةً ، وبوضعِ الحديثِ واختلاقهِ . 

وقد استقى كتابهُ السالفَ من مجموعةٍ من المراجعِ ، وكانَ على رأسِها كتابٌ لأحدِ علماءِ الرافضةِ ، وهو الشيخُ : عبدُ الحسينِ شرفُ الدّينِ ، وكتابهُ هو " أبو هريرةَ " ، وفي هذا الكتابِ خلصَ المؤلّفُ الرافضيِّ – عاملهُ اللهُ بما يستحقُّ – إلى أنَّ أبا هريرةَ – رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ – كانَ منافقاً كافراً ! ، ألا لعنةُ اللهِ على الظالمينَ . 

وأمّا الفيصلُ الذي كانَ يُحاكمُ السنّةَ الصحيحةَ إليهِ في كتابهِ ، فهو العقلُ ، فالعقلُ – كما زعمَ – هو الحاكمُ والميزانُ العدلُ في نقدِ السنّةِ ، وبيانِ صحيحِها من سقيمِها . 

وقد أحسنَ العلاّمةُ الشيخُ : مُصطفى السباعيُّ – برّدَ اللهُ مضجعهُ – في وصفِ أبي ريّةَ وكِتابهِ هذا ، عندما قالَ : " هذا هو أبو ريّةَ على حقيقتهِ ، جاهلٌ يبتغي الشُهرةَ في أوساطِ العلماءِ ، وفاجرٌ يبتغى الشهرةَ بإثارةِ أهلِ الخيرِ ، ولعمري إنَّ أشقى النّاسِ من ابتغى الشهرةَ عندَ المنحرفينَ والموتورينَ بلعنةِ اللهِ والملائكةِ والنّاسِ أجمعينَ " . 

إنَّ من أعجبَ العجبِ أن يشتهرَ كتابُ أبي ريّةَ ، فيصلَ إلى جميعِ جامعاتِ أوروبّا وأمريكا ، وتنتهي طبعتهُ الأولى ثُمَّ الثانيةِ في فترةٍ وجيزةٍ جدّاً ، ثُمَّ يموتُ الرّجلُ ، ولا تجدُ لهُ ترجمةً واحدةً ولو يسيرةً في كتبِ التراجمِ ! ، وقد نقّبتُ فيها ، وبحثتُ واستعنتُ بأهلِ الخبرةِ والبحثِ ، فلم أقفْ لهُ على أثرٍ في كتبِ التراجمِ مُطلقاً ، فانظرْ كيفَ عاملهُ اللهُ بنقيضِ قصدهِ ! ، وأخملَ ذكرهُ بعدَ إمعانهِ في طلبِ الشّهرةِ والبحثِ عن المنزلةِ والمكانةِ ! . 

ولم يكتفِ بهذا الكتابِ فقط ، بل زادَ إلى كنانتهِ سهماً آخرَ من سِهامِ الجهلِ والضلالِ ، عبرَ كِتابهِ " دينُ اللهِ واحدٌ " ، والذي خلصَ فيهِ إلى دخولِ اليهودِ والنّصارى للجنّةِ مع المُسلمينَ ، وأنَّ الإيمانَ باللهِ تعالى ووجودهِ – وحسب – كافٍ في النّجاةِ من النّارِ والدخولِ إلى الجنّةِ . 

كلُّ ذلكَ لم يُغنِ عنهُ شيئاً ! ، بل كانَ عليهِ وبالاً وسوءاً ، ووقعتِ الواقعةُ التي فضحتْ قصدهُ وكشفتْ خبيئهُ . 

إنّها لحظةُ الموتِ وسكراتِهِ ، حيثُ لا يخفى شيءٌ من الحالِ ، وصدقَ الإمامُ أحمدُ – أعلى اللهُ درجتهُ في الجنّةِ - : " قولوا لأهلِ البدعِ بيننا وبينكم الجنائزُ " . 

فكانتْ هذه خاتمتهُ ونهايةَ أمرهِ في الدّنيا : 

سمعتُ من شيخي العلاّمةِ : مُحمّدِ بنِ مُحمّدٍ المُختارِ الشنقيطيِّ – متّعهُ اللهُ بالعافيةِ – في مجالسَ مُتعدّدةٍ ، أنَّ أبا ريّةَ عندما كانَ في وقتِ النزعِ الأخيرِ ، وساعةِ الاحتضارِ ، حضرهُ نفرٌ من النّاسِ ، ورأوهُ وقد اسودَّ وجههُ – والعياذُ باللهِ – وكان يصرخُ مرعوباً فزِعاً بصوتٍ عالٍ ، وهو يقولُ : آه ! ، آه ! ، أبا هريرةَ أبا هريرةَ ، حتّى ماتَ على تلكَ الحالِ . 

اللهمَّ إنّا نعوذُ بكَ من الخذلانِ والضلالِ . 

إنَّ اللهَ ليغارُ على أوليائهِ . 

ومن حاربهُ في أوليائهِ ، أو بارزهُ فيهم ، فإنَّ أجلَ اللهِ لهُ بالمرصادِ ، والخاتمةُ السيئةُ لمن هذا حالهُ أقربُ من شِسْعِ نعلهِ ، فمن أطلقَ لسانهُ في أولياءِ اللهِ وأصفياءهِ ، فإنَّ جُندَ اللهِ من الأقدارِ مُجهّزةٌ ، وطوارقُ الشرِّ لهُ بالمرصادِ ، هذا في الدّنيا ، وأمّا في الآخرةِ فلا يعلمُ أمرَ ذلكَ إلا اللهُ سُبحانهُ وتعالى . 

هذه بعضُ مصائرِ العقلانيينَ ، فهل من مُعتبرٍ ! . 

واللهِ إنَّ حياتهم حيرةٌ وقلقٌ وتخبّطٌ ، لا يعلمونَ من الحقِّ إلا قليلاً ، وبقيّةُ دينِهم يحتذونَ فيهِ من غلبَ وبزَّ . 

هذه أسفارهم ومقالاتُهم ، هل تجدونَ فيها نوراً من أنوارِ الكتابِ والسنّةِ عليها ؟ ، واللهِ إنّها ظلماتٌ بعضُها فوقَ بعضٍ ، تُقسّي القلبَ ، وتُغضبُ الرّبَّ ، وتفتحُ أبواباً كانتْ موصدةً تؤدّي إلى الزندقةِ والضلالِ . 

تبّاً لمن كانتِ الشريعةُ خصمهُ ، وسُحقاً لمن حاربَ اللهَ في كتابهِ ، وبُعداً لمن نابذَ النبيَّ الكريمَ – صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وآلهِ وسلّمَ – في سنّتهِ وهديهِ . 

من سيماهم تعرفونهم ، فهل هؤلاءِ سيماهم وصفاتُهم هي من سماتِ أهلِ الخيرِ والصلاحِ ؟ ، هل هم من أربابِ المساجدِ والصلواتِ وقيامِ الليلِ والبرِّ والصدقةِ والعفافِ والصلةِ ؟ ، هذا هو دينُ اللهِ تعالى ، علمٌ وعملٌ ، وأمّا دعواتُ هؤلاءِ الممسوخينَ فهي التمرّدُ على الدينِ باسمِ القراءةِ الجديدةِ للتراثِ ، وتارةً باسمِ التفكيكِ للمنهجِ السلفيِّ ، وأخرى باسمِ الفهمِ الجديدِ للدّينِ . 

هذه بعضُ القصصِ التي وقعتْ لهم ، لتعلموا كيفَ يُقاسونَ ويُعانونَ ، ومن أصدقُ من اللهِ قيلاً : (( ومن أعرضَ عن ذكري فإنَّ لهُ معيشةً ضنكاً ، ونحشرهُ يومَ القيامةِ أعمى ، قالَ ربِّ لمَ حشرتني أعمى وقد كنتُ بصيراً ، قالَ كذلكَ أتتكَ آياتُنا فنسيتَها ، وكذلكَ اليومَ تُنسى )) . 

ملاحظةٌ : إذا وقفَ أحدُكم على ترجمةٍ لأبي ريّةَ ولو مُقتضبةٍ ، فلْيراسلني - كرماً منهُ وتفضّلاً - على بريدي ، فقد أضناني البحثُ ولم أجدْ شيئاً ، ووجدتُ قديماً ترجمةً لكاتبِ اسمهُ : جمال محمود أبو ريّة ، لهُ مجموعةٌ من المؤلّفاتِ في قصصِ الأطفالِ ، ولا أدري هل هو ابنهُ ، أم تشابهٌ في الأسماءِ ؟ ، فمن كانَ عندهُ بقيّةٌ من خبرٍ ، أو أثارةٌ من علمٍ فلْيُغثنا . 

دمتم بخيرٍ . 

أخوكم : فتى .

----------


## ظــاعنة

نعوذ بالله من الضلال ..
قرأته قراءة خاطفة ، وسأعود بعد التأمل ..

----------


## أبو أنس

نسأل الله العافية وحسن الخاتمة...
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وجيب

يقول فتى الأدغال:
فكانتْ هذه خاتمتهُ ونهايةَ أمرهِ في الدّنيا : 

سمعتُ من شيخي العلاّمةِ : مُحمّدِ بنِ مُحمّدٍ المُختارِ الشنقيطيِّ – متّعهُ اللهُ بالعافيةِ – في مجالسَ مُتعدّدةٍ ، أنَّ أبا ريّةَ عندما كانَ في وقتِ النزعِ الأخيرِ ، وساعةِ الاحتضارِ ، حضرهُ نفرٌ من النّاسِ ، ورأوهُ وقد اسودَّ وجههُ – والعياذُ باللهِ – وكان يصرخُ مرعوباً فزِعاً بصوتٍ عالٍ ، وهو يقولُ : آه ! ، آه ! ، أبا هريرةَ أبا هريرةَ ، حتّى ماتَ على تلكَ الحالِ . 

هل يستقيم أن نقطع بخاتمة الرجل على هذه الصورة،
بناء على خبر الله أعلم بصدقه من كذبه؟!!
وهل في المنهج العلمي النقل عن المشايخ بلا إسناد ؟!!
من الذي أخبر الشيخ الشنقيطي؟
ألا يمكن أن يكون مصدر الخبر كذاب أو واهم أو صاحب هوى؟
أرجو ألا نجعل من سواليف المجالس أخبارا مقطوعة، ونبني عليها الاعتقادات والأحكام!!

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

هذا الرجل الذي لهث خلف الشهرة عمره , وسعى إليها دهره , ذهب لآخرته , ومضى لطِـيَّـته , دون أن يكتب عنه أو يرثيه كبير أحد !! 
فلم يترجم له الزركلي مع تقدم وفاته , ولا استدركه أحدٌ بعده عليه !
مع أنه كان كاتبًا في كثير من مجلات عصره وصحفه , كالرسالة والمقتطف والعربي والأهرام والمقطم والسياسة وغيرها , كما يذكر مؤرخ الأدب وديع فلسطين في إحدى مقالاته بمجلة الهلال ( والتي طبع جمهرةٌ منها في كتاب صدر عن دار القلم بدمشق ) , مستغربًا إهمال التاريخ له ولأمثاله .
ومع أنه كتب كتبًا أثارت ضجةً وصخبًا وردودًا .
لكنه عوقب بنقيض قصده , فأخمل الله ذكره , فلم يذكره إلا أخدانه من الشيعة أعداء أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعداء أمته !
وهذه ترجمةٌ نادرةٌ له من كتاب « مع رجال الفكر » للسيد مرتضى الرضوي ( 1 / 130 – 158 ) نشر مكتبة الإرشاد للطباعة والنشر , بيروت – لندن : 
« الشيخ محمود أبو رية من الكتاب البارزين في مصر .
 * ولادته : في كفر المندره " مركز أجا " محافظة الدقهلية في 15 ديسمبر عام 1889 م . 
* جمع بين الدراسة المدنية والدينية بالمدارس الابتدائية والثانوية والمعاهد الدينية .
 * قضى أكثر أيام عمره في مدينة المنصورة حتى وفد إلى الجيزة عام 1957 م وبقي فيها إلى حين وفاته .
 * توفي في 11 ديسمبر 1970 م بالجيزة . 
* أهم آثاره :  " علي وما لقيه من أصحاب الرسول " مخطوط , " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " طبع ثلاث مرات ، " أبو هريرة شيخ المضيرة " طبع ثلاث مرات ,  " السيد البدوي " , كتاب " حياة القرى " , " صيحة جمال الدين الأفغاني " , " رسائل الرافعي " , " جمال الدين الأفغاني " , " دين الله واحد " , " قصة الحديث المحمدي " , وغيرها . 
* تعرفت إليه عام 1958 م . 
* من علماء القاهرة المحققين .
 * حقق في السنة النبوية وعرَّى الأيادي التي دست فيها الوضع والاختلاق ، وأدخلت عليها الخرافات والإسرائيليات , وقد أرخ الحديث النبوي وألقى عليه أضواء كشافه .
 * يندفع فيما يكتب إلى نصرة أهل البيت ووجهة نظرهم . 
* كتب مقدمة لكتاب : " أحاديث أم المؤمنين عائشة " استعرض فيها الفتنة التي قامت بها وما أثارت في المسلمين من الشقاق والصراع . 
* أوذي في سبيل العقيدة الإسلامية إيذاء شديدا واستمر إلى آخر يوم في حياته يناضل في طريق الحق بصدق وإيمان تغمده الله برحمته الواسعة . 
بعد أن وصلت القاهرة للمرة الثانية نزلت في الفندق السالف الذكر ، وكما أن في رحلتي الأولى التي زرت فيها القاهرة ونزلت بها لغرض نشر كتبنا وآثارنا في مصر الحبيبة . وقد تعرفت إلى هذا الفندق بواسطة الأخ الوجيه صالح حسن شاكر صاحب مطعم المنظر الجميل الواقع أمام بناية عمر أفندي في شارع عبد العزيز .
 واتفق أني تعرفت على صديق عراقي التقيت به في القاهرة وأخبرته بأن لي فكرة طبع ونشر بعض الكتب الإسلامية ، في القاهرة ، وسوف أحتاج إلى خطاط ، وإلى صنع " أكليشيهات " - عند زنكوغراف - فجاء بي إلى الأخ الوجيه حسين محمد كاظم - صاحب زنكوغراف النصر 2 شارع دار الكتب - وعرفه بي وعرفني عليه , وإذا بمكتبه هذا كالنادي , وقد شاهدت فيه أصحاب المطابع وتعرفت على دور النشر والخطاطين ، والصحفيين ، والعلماء ، ورأيت الكثيرين من الأساتذة والأدباء يترددون عليه ، ويلتقون عنده . 
وقد تعرفت هناك على الأخ الأستاذ محمد برهومة الصحفي ، والمحرر في جريدة المساء ، وعلى الكاتب القدير : الأستاذ عبد الهادي مسعود الإبياري صاحب الفكر الوقاد ، والمؤلفات النموذجية . وعلى الأستاذ الكبير الدكتور حامد حفني داود مؤلف " تاريخ الأدب العربي العباسي " و " الصاحب بن عباد بعد ألف عام " ، نال به درجة الماجستير ، والكتابة الديوانية في العراق نال به درجة الدكتوراه . 
ومن الخطاطين الذين تعرفت عليهم : الخطاط حسني الشامي وولديه فاروق ، ونبيل ، والأستاذ مكاوي ، ومحمد ، وعبد المنعم ولا زلت أحتفظ بنماذج من خطوطهم . وتعرفت على الشيخ سليمان الوكيل صاحب مطبعة " دار التأليف " . وقد عمل لنا الأخ حسين محمد كاظم - صاحب المكتب أو النادي - دعوة في مكتبه فدعاني ، والشيخ سليمان الوكيل ، والأستاذ محمد برهومة على طعام في ظهر يوم جمعة وجلس معنا , وقد أحضر لنا الطعام من أحد المطاعم القريبة لمحله وبعد أن فرغنا من تناول الطعام أحضر لنا الشاي ، والقهوة ، والكازوز ، والشيشة ، " والنركيله " .
وبعد أن تعرفت إلى الأستاذ محمد برهومة المحرر في جريدة المساء أخبرته أن لي رغبة في نشر إعلان بإحدى الصحف المصرية لإنشاء جناح خاص لكتب الشيعة الإمامية يوضع في قاعة المراجع بدار الكتب المصرية , ووعدني الأستاذ محمد برهومة أن يقوم هو بنشر هذا الإعلان . 
وبعده تكلم الشيخ سليمان الوكيل وقال : إن لي مطبعة وعندي كتب طبعتها ومستعد لطبع الكتب التي عندك . ثم قال : إن العلامة الشيخ محمد أبو ريه له كتاب يطبعه الآن عندنا واسمه : " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " ، وبلغه مجيؤك إلى القاهرة ويطلب فضيلته الاتصال بك فلو سمحت أن تزورنا في المطبعة وفضيلته سوف يحضر في الصباح قبل الساعة العاشرة وعنوان المطبعة بعد ميدان لاظوغلي - 8 - شارع يعقوب بالمالية ، مطبعة دار التأليف . 
وفي صباح اليوم التالي قصدت المطبعة وصادف دخولي إليها في تمام الساعة العاشرة فرأيت الشيخ سليمان جالسا أمام الباب فدخلت وسلمت ورد علي السلام وأريته الساعة وقلت : بص . فقال : أيوه مضبوط . أردت بهذا إخباره بأني حضرت المطبعة حسب الموعد المحدد  .
وعندما دخلت رأيت شيخا وقورا جالسا عن يمينه فسلمت عليه فرد علي السلام , وأشار الشيخ سليمان صاحب المطبعة على الشيخ الوقور الجالس عن يمينه وقال : هذا هو الشيخ محمود أبو رية الذي حدثتك عنه أمس .
فجلست إلى جنب فضيلته وحييته , فرحب بي كثيرًا ، وفتحت الحديث معه وقلت : يا مولانا الشيخ : بأي مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة متمسك . 
فأجاب : أنا مسلم أعمل بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ، وأنا غير ملتزم بمذهب من هذه المذاهب الأربعة . وقال : أنا أعلم من الشافعي ، وأبي حنيفة .
 فسألته عن رأيه في الصحاح . فقال : الصحاح صحاح عند أصحابها . 
فقلت : ما رأي سيادتكم في بعض الرواة المكثرين للحديث . فقال : تقصد  زي من ,  مثل من ؟ 
قلت : " أبو هريرة " . 
فقال : أبو هريرة رجل وضاع .
 قلت : قد ألف الإمام شرف الدين العاملي كتابا في حياة هذا الراوية المكثر وأسماه : " أبو هريرة " , فمد فضيلته يده إلى حقيبة كانت معه وأخرج منها كتاب : " أبو هريرة " الذي ألفه الإمام شرف الدين العاملي , وكانت الطبعة الأولى طبعة صيدا - لبنان , وقال : هذا ما أهداه لي الإمام شرف الدين . فناولني النسخة فأخذتها بيدي فرأيت الإهداء بخط الإمام شرف الدين على الكتاب وفيه  ما يشعر بجهاده وعلمه ، وإكباره .
 ثم أخبرته بوفاة هذا المصلح - شرف الدين - قبل أسبوع في يوم الاثنين الماضي الموافق 30 / 12 / 1957 م الموافق 8 / 6 / 1377 ه* , وقد تغمده الله برحمته الواسعة ونقل جثمانه إلى مقره الأخير في النجف الأشرف - العراق , ودفن بجوار جده الإمام أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السلام ) في إحدى الغرف المحيطة بالصحن الشريف في يوم الأربعاء 10 / 6 / 1377 ه* المصادف 1 / 1 / 1958 م , فتأثر كثيرا وقال : كان في نيتي إهداء كتاب " الأضواء " له عند إتمامه من الطبع .
 ثم طلب فضيلته الشيخ سليمان - صاحب المطبعة - وقال : هات الملازم المطبوعة من كتاب " الأضواء " , فجاءني بها الشيخ سليمان وكانت آنذاك خمسة عشر ملزمة ولغاية " 240 " صفحة مطبوعة , فأخذتها بيدي وتصفحتها حتى وصلت إلى عنوان : " أحاديث المهدي " , فرأيت فضيلته ينقل عن ابن خلدون البربري ويقول : وقد طعن ابن خلدون في أحاديث المهدي وفندها كلها , فقلت : يا مولانا الشيخ , إن البربري هذا ابن خلدون من ألد أعداء الشيعة وخصومهم ولا يصح نقل شئ من الخصم وكلامه ليس بحجة . وإذا كنتم بحاجة إلى " أحاديث في المهدي " فإن معي كتاب " منتخب الأثر " في الإمام الثاني عشر لفضيلة العلامة الكبير الشيخ لطف الله الصافي وفيه ينقل عن أعلام السنة ومحدثيهم , وإني مستعد لتقديمه لفضيلتكم حيث أنه ملم بهذا الموضوع . 
ثم طلبت من فضيلته عنوان منزله فقال : الجيزة 9 شارع قرة بن شريك واكتب عندك رقم الهاتف  895456 , ووعدته أن أحضر عنده في منزله مع موعد سابق وانصرفت .
 وبعد أيام اتصلت به هاتفيا وحددت الموعد معه وقصدت منزله وصحبت معي كتاب : " منتخب الأثر " وأهديته له وجلت معه ساعة وانصرفت . 
وبعد مدة اتصلت به هاتفيا للاجتماع به في منزله وحددت الموعد معه ولما وصلت إلى باب المنزل وطرقتها وإذا بفضيلته فتح لي الباب ورحب بي كثيرا وأحضر لي القهوة - بعد فترة قصيرة - وجاءني بالشاي وتذاكرنا حول " أحاديث المهدي " وكتاب : " منتخب الأثر " وكان قد أعجب به كثيرا واستفاد منه .
ثم طلبت من فضيلته أن يكتب للسيد العسكري حول هذا الموضوع , وقلت : المواضيع التي تخص الشيعة يجب أن تراجعوا فيها مصادر الشيعة ولا يصح النقل والاعتماد على كتب خصومهم وللباحث أن يتحقق من صحة النصوص المتعلقة بأي فئة من غير مصادرها ولأجل هذا أنا مستعد لأتعاون معكم وأرسل لكم جميع ما تحتاجون إليه من مصادر الشيعة .
ثم قلت لفضيلته : السيد العسكري من كبار المؤلفين في العراق ومعروف لدى كبار علماء النجف الأشرف ويمكنكم مراسلته وأخذ ما يخص هذا الموضوع منه , فراجعه فضيلته بعد ذلك وذكر هذا في كتابه : " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " في الطبعة الثالثة التي طبعتها دار المعارف بمصر تحت إشرافه .
 ثم جرى الحديث حول الخلافة الإسلامية ، والخلفاء ، وما أصيب به المسلمون من انحطاط ، واضطهاد ، وذلك لتفرقهم ، وتسلط الاستعمار الغاشم عليهم وجعلهم فرقا ، وأحزابا . 
ثم تحدثت عن المذاهب الأربعة وقلت : إن هذه المذاهب : هي التي احتضنتها السياسة ، وروجتها تجاه الإمام الصادق من أئمة أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) .
 وقلت : إن المستشرقين الذين طعنوا في الإسلام استندوا إلى الخرافات ، والإسرائيليات التي وجدوها في كتب أهل السنة . 
فقال : أنا معك .
 ثم سألته عن اتجاهه الفكري هذا وتبنيه لقضايا التمحيص في السنة النبوية التي هي أساس الإسلام , فكان يتحرق فضيلته على ما في عامة الكتب الدراسية الأزهرية ، وغيرها في الخرافات ، والإسرائيليات . وهو الأمر الذي جعله يتجه إلى تمحيص السنة النبوية ، وتعرية الأيادي التي دست فيها هذه الأباطيل التي روجتها اليهودية المتمثلة في كعب الأخبار ، وأبي هريرة ، وأضرابهما فكان كتابه هذا ثورة على الباطل ، وانتصارا للحق ، وتخطيطا للوصول إلى السنة النبوية .
 كما وقد قال لي بالحرف الواحد : ألفت هذا الكتاب لأقدمه إلى سدة الرسول الأعظم صلوات الله عليه وقد نزهت أحاديثه مما شأنها ، تقربا إليه ، وزلفا إلى ربه ، يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون ، إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم , والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا .
 بهذه الإشراقة من الإيمان الصادق ، والتجرد في خدمة الدين وضع كتابه هذا فجزاه الله عن الإسلام خير جزاء المحسنين .
 ثم أهديت له مجموعة من الكتب التي طبعتها في القاهرة وانصرفت . 
وفي إحدى رحلاتي إلى القاهرة قصدت داره العامرة وقد حملت له مجموعة من الكتب كنت قد صحبتها وحملتها معي من العراق ، ومن بينها : " أحاديث عائشة " لمؤلف كتاب " عبد الله بن سبأ " - السيد العسكري - وطلبت منه أن يكتب رأيه حول هذا الكتاب الخالد . وهذا نص ما كتبه : 
« أحاديث أم المؤمنين عائشة يحسب العامة وأشباه العامة من الذين يزعمون أنهم على شئ من العلم أن التاريخ الإسلامي وبخاصة في " دوره الأول " قد جاء صحيحا لا ريب فيه ، وأن رجاله جميعا ثقات لا يكذبون - وهو من أجل ذلك يصدقون كل خبر جاء من هذه الفترة ، ويشدون أيديهم على تلك الأحاديث التي شحنت بها الكتب المشهورة في الحديث . تلك التي حملت الطم والرم ، والغث والسمين ، والصحيح القليل ، والموضوع الكثير . وقد بلغ من ثقتهم بأحاديث هذه الكتب ، أن من يشك في حديث منها يعد في رأيهم فاسقا ! ! . وإذا كان الله قد آتاهم عقولا لا ليفهموا بها ، وفهوما لا يزنون بها ، فإنهم يعطلون هذه المواهب استمساكا بالتقليد الأعمى ، والتعبد لمن سلف ! . وإذا أنت بصرتهم بالحق ، وبينت لهم المحجة الواضحة ، لووا رؤسهم ، وأصروا على معتقداتهم واستكبروا استكبارا . وليتك تسلم من ألسنتهم ، بل يرمونك بشتائمهم ، وسبابهم ، ويسلقونك بألسنتهم ، وقد بلوت ذلك منهم عندما أخرجت كتابي : " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " الذي أرخت فيه الحديث ، وكشفت كيف روى وما شابه رواية من الموضوعات ومتى دون وما إلى ذلك ما يجب بيانه - فإنهم ما كادوا يقرأونه حتى هبت علي أعاصير الشتائم والسباب من كل ناحية ، من مصر والحجاز والشام ! فلم أبال كل ذلك بل أستعذ به لأني على سبيل الحق أسير فلا يهمني شئ يلاقني في هذا السبيل مهما كان . ومن عجيب أمر هؤلاء الذين يقفون في سبيل الحق حتى لا يظهر . ويمنعون ضوء العلم الصحيح أن يبدو ، لا يعلمون مقدار ما يجنون من وراء جمودهم ، وأن ضرر هذا الجمود لا يقف عند الجناية على العلم والدين فحسب ؟ بل يمتد إلى ما وراء ذلك . فإن الناشئين من المسلمين وغير المسلمين الذين بلغوا بدراستهم الجامعية العلمية إلى أنهم لا يفهمون إلا لقبولهم ، وما وصلوا إليه بعلمهم ، قد انصرفوا عن الإسلام لما بدى لهم على هذه الصورة المشوهة التي عارضها هؤلاء الشيوخ عليهم . من أجل ذلك كله كان من الواجب الحتم على العلماء المحققين الذين حرروا أعناقهم من أغلال التقليد ، وعقولهم من رق التعبد للسلف ، أن يشمروا عن سواعد الجد ، ويتناولوا تاريخنا بالتمحيص ، وأن يخلصوه من شوائب الباطل والعصبيات ، ولا يخشون في ذلك لومة لائم . وإني ليسرني كل السرور أن أشيد بفضل عالم محقق كبير من علماء العراق قد نهض ليؤدي ما عليه نحو الدين والعلم فأخرج للناس كتبا نفيسة كانت كالمرآة الصافية التي يرى فيها المسلمون وغير المسلمين تاريخ الإسلام على أجمل صوره في أول أدواره ، ذلكم هو الأستاذ " مرتضى العسكري " فقد أخرج لنا من قبل : كتاب " عبد الله بن سبأ " أثبت فيه بالأدلة القاطعة ، والبراهين الساطعة ، أن هذا الاسم لم يكن له وجود وأن السياسة " لعنها الله " هي التي ابتدعت هذا الاسم لتجعله من أسباب تشويه وجه التاريخ ، وبين أن شيخ المؤرخين في نظر العلماء وهو الطبري قد جعل جل اعتماده في تاريخه ورواياته على رجل أجمع الناس على تكذيبه . ومن الغريب أن جميع المؤرخين الذين جاؤوا بعد الطبري قد نقلوا عن ابن جرير كل رواياته بغير تمحيص ولا نقد ، وهذا الرجل الكذاب هو : سيف بن عمر التميمي . وأردف العلامة العسكري هذا الكتاب النفيس بكتاب آخر أكثر منه نفاسة هو كتاب : " أحاديث عائشة " وقد تناول في هذا الكتاب تاريخ هذه السيدة لا كما جاء من ناحية السياسة والهوى والعصبية ، ولكن من أفق الحقيقة التي لا ريب فيها ، وكتبه بقلم نزيه يرعى حرمة العلم وحق الدين لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم . أشار الأستاذ في تمهيده لكتابه إلى ما في الأحاديث التي نسبت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  من اختلاف بين حديث وآخر ، وبين بعض تلك الأحاديث ، وآي القرآن فما كان مثار الطعن والنقد إلى النبي من أعداء الإسلام . ثم بين أن هذه الأحاديث إن هي إلا مجموعات مختلفة رويت عن رواة مختلفين ، وعلى الباحث العالم النزيه أن يقوم بتصنيفها نسبة إلى رواتها . ثم يدرس أحاديث كل منهم على حدة . وبخاصة أحاديث الرواة المكثرين أمثال : عائشة ، وأبي هريرة ، وأنس ، وابن عمر ، مع دراسة حياة راويها ، وبيئته وظروفه ، ثم مضى يقول : إن التاريخ الإسلامي منذ بعثة الرسول حتى بيعة يزيد بن معاوية لا يفهم صحيحا إلا بعد دراسة أحاديث أم المؤمنين " دراسة موضوعية " ولأن الأستاذ المؤلف : بصدد البحث عن التاريخ الإسلامي في دوره الأول فقد قدم هذه الدراسة على غيرها من الدراسات . وبعد أن بين صعوبة هذه الدراسة لما يجد في سبيلها من عقبات متعددة أخذ في موضوع دراسة فبين نسب عائشة ، ومولدها ، وتزويجها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما صنعته معه " كامرأة " كما قال شوي : من مكر وكيد " كيدهن عظيم " . وإنها قد أقامت مع النبي نيف وثمانية أعوام ، ثم أخذ يذكر أنها كانت تؤيد خلفاء النبي " أبي بكر ، وعمر ، وعثمان " في أو خلافته ثم انحرافها عنه وترأسها للمعارضة له حتى بلغ من أمرها أنها كانت تحرض على قتله ، وما أن قتل هذا الخليفة بسبب خروجه عن نهج سابقيه ، وتركه الأمر لقومه يتصرفون فيه بأهوائهم حتى " برزت " تعارض عليا معارضة شديدة لم يلق مثلها من غيرها ، وكان في أول شئ بدا منها لهذا الإمام العظيم أنها ما كادت تعلم بنبأ بيعته حتى ثارت ثائرتها وصاحت : لا يمكن أن يتم ذلك ! ولو انطبقت هذه - أي السماء على الأرض - ولما لثت أن ألبت عليه طلحة والزبير وقادوا جميعا الجيوش الجرارة لمحاربة علي ( رضي الله عنه ) في وقعة الجمل - وكانت تركب جملا من المدينة إلى البصرة ، وبعد أن انتهيت هذه المعركة بسفك الدماء المحترمة انتهت المعركة بقتل طلحة فأعادها " علي ( رضي الله عنه ) " إلى المدينة مكرمة لم ينلها سوء ، ولكنها لم تحفظ له هذا الجميل ، ولم ترجع عن غيها وظلت تعمل ضده بكل وسيلة وكان من ذلك أن كانت تؤيد معاوية في حروبه مع " علي ( رضي الله عنه ) " ولم تهدأ ثائرتها حتى قتل علي فقرت عينها ، وهدأت نفسها ، وتمثلت عند قتله بقول الشاعر :
 فألقت عصاها واستقر بها النوى * كما قر عينا بالإياب المسافر 
وقد كان ذلك بسبب ضغنها لعلي ( رضي الله عنه ) ، وما يكنه صدرها له لأنه زوج فاطمة بنت خديجة . وما كان لموقفه من حديث الإفك ما بينه شاعر الإسلام الكبير : أحمد شوقي بأحسن بيان فقال يخاطب عليا ( رضي الله عنه ) بقوله :
 يا جبلا تأبى الجبال ما حمل * ماذا رمت عليك ربة الجمل 
أثأر عثمان الذي شجها * أم غصة لم ينتزع شجاها
 ذلك فتق لم يكن بالبال * كيد النساء موهن الجبال
 وإن أم المؤمنين لامرأة * وإن تلك الطاهرة المبرأة 
أخرجها من كنها وسنها * ما لم يزل طول المدى من حنقها 
هذا بعض ما قاله شاعر الإسلام في علي ( رضي الله عنه ) في كتاب أرسله إليها وإلى طلحة والزبير أثناء وقعة الجمل ، لو أنها عقلته وتدبرته لاشتد ندمها واستغفرت الله مما أجرمت وإن كان الظن أن الله لا يغفر لها .
 قال ( رضي الله عنه ) : وأنت يا عائشة فإنك خرجت من بيتك عاصية لله ولرسوله تطلبين أمرا كان عنك موضوعا ، ثم تزعمين أنك تريدين الإصلاح بين المسلمين فخبريني ما للنساء وقود الجيوش ؟ والبروز للرجال ؟ والوقع بين أهل القبلة ، وسفك الدماء المحترمة ؟ . ثم إنك على زعمك طلبت دم عثمان ، وما أنت وذاك ؟ وعثمان رجل من بني أمية وأنت من تيم ؟ إنك بالأمس تقولين في ملأ من أصحاب رسول الله : اقتلوا نعثلا فقد كفر ! ثم تطلبين اليوم بدمه ! فاتقي الله وارجعي إلى بيتك والبسي عليك سترك والسلام .
 هذه لمحة خاطفة مما حواه كتاب " أحاديث عائشة " ولو نحن ذهبنا نبين ما فصله هذا العالم المحقق في كتابه هذا مما أوفى به على الغاية ، ولم نر مثله من قبل لغيره لاحتجنا إلى كتاب برأسه . .
 وإذا كان لا بد من كلمة نختم بها قولنا هذا الموجز فإنا نقول مخلصين : إنه يجب على كل من يريد أن يقف على حقيقة الإسلام في مستهل تاريخه إلى بيعة يزيد فليقرأ كتابي هذا العلامة " عبد الله بن سبأ - وأحاديث عائشة " وليتدبر ما جاء فيهما ، فإن فيهما القول الفصل . 
أما ما نرجوه من العلامة مؤلفهما فهو أن يغذ السير في هذا الطريق الذي اختطه حتى يتم ما أخذ نفسه به . والله ندعو أن يكتب له التوفيق ، والسداد في عمله ، إنه سميع الدعاء . . . محمود أبو رية القاهرة : عن جيزة الفسطاط ليلة الجمعة 18 رمضان المبارك 1381 ه* . الموافق 23 فبراير 1962 م » .
هذا وإني لما غادرت القاهرة وأتيت إلى سوريا ولبنان وقبل وصولي العراق عرفت فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ محمود أبو رية على جماعة من الأساتذة والعلماء والكتاب في كل من سوريا ولبنان ، والعراق : كالأستاذ صدر الدين شرف الدين , وفضيلة الشيخ محمد جواد مغنية , وآية الله الإمام الخوئي , والعلامة الأستاذ الشيخ أحمد الوائلي , والأستاذ رشيد الصفار . 
وقد تبودلت الرسائل بينه وبين السيد صدر الدين شرف الدين وطلب من الشيخ أن يراسله وأرسل له فصولا من كتابه " شيخ المضيرة " فنشر منه في عدة أعداد من مجلته " مجلة النهج " وتوثقت بينه وبين الشيخ الاتصالات ، وتبادلت بينهما الرسائل حتى استطاع الأستاذ صدر الدين أن يقوم بطبع كتابه " شيخ المضيرة " الطبعة الأولى في صور - لبنان .
 وكما تبادلت الرسائل بينه وبين الشيخ محمد جواد مغنية حول طبع " شيخ المضيرة أبو هريرة " وذلك قبل أن يتم الاتفاق مع السيد صدر الدين شرف الدين كما تبادلت الرسائل بينه وبين آية الله الخوئي ، والأستاذ رشيد الصفار . 
وفي 12 / 10 / 1963 م تسلمت طردا من دائرة بريد النجف مرسله فضيلة الأستاذ " أبو رية " من القاهرة وفي باطنه ثلاثة نسخ من كتاب : " أبو هريرة راوية الإسلام " بقلم الحجاج الخطيب الشامي وقد صدر هذا الكتاب ضمن سلسلة أعلام العرب إلى الأسواق بتاريخ 7 / 11 / 1963 وكانت النسخ مهداة لي وللسيد العسكري وللأستاذ رشيد الصفار هو لأني كنت همزة وصل وتعريف بينهم .
 وفي إحدى رحلاتي إلى القاهرة التقيت بالأستاذ رشيد الصفار فكان يذهب معي إلى منزل الأستاذ الشيخ محمود أبو رية . وكان آية الله الخوئي عندما تصل إليه رسائل الشيخ محمود أبو رية كان يرسل علي ويطلعني عليها أو يرسلها لي لأطلع عليها . وفي أحد الأيام جاءني السيد عماد حفيد آية الله الخوئي وقال : إن جدي يطلب حضورك ، وكان عندي جماعة وعندما انصرفوا توجهت إلى دار سماحته ولما دخلت سلمت وجلست فتوجه نحوي سماحته وقال : لقد تأخرت علينا في المجئ وأرسلت الرسالة إليك مع فضيلة السيد مرتضى الحكمي. وعند ذلك جلست زمنا يسيرا وإذا بفضيلة السيد الحكمي قد دخل علينا فتوجه إليه آية الله الخوئي وقال : لقد حضر السيد ، فأعطه رسالة الشيخ ليطلع عليها فتسلمتها وقرأتها وهذا بعضها : " عزمت على وضع كتاب باسم : " أمير المؤمنين علي وما لقي هو وبنوه من أصحاب رسول الله " . أولا : من الثالوث الأول أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان . ثانيا : من الثالوث الثاني عائشة وطلحة والزبير . وثالثة الأثافي : ما صنعه عثمان من تأسيس الدولة الأموية ثم انتهاء أمر الخلافة إلى سكير خمر عربيد ملعون هو وأبوه وجده . وإني الآن أعكف على قراءة المصادر التي تعينني على ذلك وكل ما أرجوه أن يوفقني الله إلى أداء هذا العمل على أكمل وجه . محمود أبو ريه القاهرة : 12 / 1 / 1388 ه* .
وفي 5 / 11 / 69 وصلتني رسالة من الأستاذ " أبو رية " تاريخها 26 / 10 / 1969 من القاهرة يقول فيها : " كتاب قصة الحديث المحمدي " الذي كانت وزارة الثقافة قد طلبته مني منذ عشر سنين ووقف الأزهر في سبيله حتى لا يظهر قد أراد الله أن يظهر رغم أنف الأزهر بعد ما قرأه الدكتور طه حسين وشهد بقيمته شهادة فائقة وسأرسل لك نسخة منه هدية ومعها بعض نسخ لأصدقائنا الأعزاء ومع كل نسخة بيان مطبوع منا . . . وفي 20 / 11 / 1969 جاءني البريد ويحمل ملفا فيه ثلاث نسخ من الكتاب " قصة الحديث المحمدي " أحدهما كانت باسمي ، والثانية باسم السيد العسكري ، والثالثة للأستاذ رشيد الصفار وفي كل نسخة بيان مطبوع وإليك نصه : للحقيقة والتاريخ كان من حق هذا الكتاب ( قصة الحديث المحمدي ) أن يخرج إلى الناس مطبوعا منذ أكثر من عشر سنين ، ذلك بأن وزارة الثقافة المصرية كانت قد طلبت منا مختصرا لكتابنا : " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " عندما ظهرت طبعته الأولى في سنة 1958 م لتجعله حلقة في سلسلة مكتبتها الثقافية ، وقبل نشره عرضته على الأزهر ليبدي رأيه فيه وما كاد يقف عليه حتى أرصد له من كيده فرماه بأن فيه ما يخالف الدين وطلب عدم نشره وتداوله بين المسلمين ، ولم تستطع هذه الوزارة أن تخالف عن أمره لأنه ما يربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء ، وظل هذا الكيد يلاحق الكتاب هذه السنين الطويلة لكي يحول دون نشره بين الناس إلى أن علم أخيرا بالأمر نصير الدين والفكر الدكتور طه حسين طلب أصول الكتاب من وزارة الثقافة ولما اطلع عليه أعاده علينا مع خطاب ، دحض فيه ما رماه الأزهر به . وصرح في جلاء أنه موافق للدين كل الموافقة لا يخالفه ولا ينبو عنه في شئ مطلقا . وأنه مفيد فائدة كبيرة جدا في علم الحديث . . . وأن في نشره الخير كل الخير ، والنفع كل النفع وبذلك انحسم الأمر ، وحصحص الحق ، واتخذ الكتاب سبيله إلى الناس مطبوعا لينتفعوا به . ولأهمية خطاب الدكتور طه حسين نشرنا صورته على غلاف الكتاب ، تبصرة لأولي الألباب . محمود أبو ريه 13 / 10 / 1969 » .

انتهت ترجمة أبي رية من كتاب « مع رجال الفكر » لمرتضى الرضوي .

وقد ترجم له كذلك ترجمة مختصرة في فاتحة كتابه الآخر : « آراء المعاصرين حول آثار الإمامية » ( ص : 6 , 7 ) . 

وكما رأيتَ هذه الصلة الوثيقة بينه وبين الشيعة , فكرًا واتصالاً وودًّا , فقد احتفى القوم به وبكتبه , فقل أن ترى تأليفًا لأحدهم لا يرجع إليها ناقلاً ومستشهدًا , مع عبارات الإطراء والإجلال والتقدير , من نحو : « الأستاذ العلامة » , « عَلِـيم المنصورة » , « عَيْلَم المنصورة » , « عالم الأزهر » , « العالم المصري الفقيه , صاحب البحوث الضافية النافعة في الحديث والاجتماع » , « عالم مصر » , « المرحوم المغفور له » , « فقيد مصر » , « طيب الله ثراه » !!
انظر : « النص والاجتهاد » لعبد الحسين شرف الدين ( ص : 70 , 509 ) , و « أحاديث أم المؤمنين عائشة » لمرتضى العسكري ( ص : 9 ) , و « نظريات الخليفيتين » لنجاح الطائي ( 1 / 210 ) , وغيرها .

.................

أرجو أن يكون في هذا بعض ما يفيد أخي العزيز « فتى الأدغال » وفقني الله وإياه لما يرضيه , وجمعنا به وبمن نحبُّ على خير , فقد برح الوجد بطول بعاده واستئثار نجدٍ به , حتى استطلنا العمر دون المرام كما يقول مطران .

..

----------


## المسيطير

> يقول فتى الأدغال:
> فكانتْ هذه خاتمتهُ ونهايةَ أمرهِ في الدّنيا : 
> 
> سمعتُ من شيخي العلاّمةِ : مُحمّدِ بنِ مُحمّدٍ المُختارِ الشنقيطيِّ – متّعهُ اللهُ بالعافيةِ – في مجالسَ مُتعدّدةٍ ، أنَّ أبا ريّةَ عندما كانَ في وقتِ النزعِ الأخيرِ ، وساعةِ الاحتضارِ ، حضرهُ نفرٌ من النّاسِ ، ورأوهُ وقد اسودَّ وجههُ – والعياذُ باللهِ – وكان يصرخُ مرعوباً فزِعاً بصوتٍ عالٍ ، وهو يقولُ : آه ! ، آه ! ، أبا هريرةَ أبا هريرةَ ، حتّى ماتَ على تلكَ الحالِ . 
> 
> هل يستقيم أن نقطع بخاتمة الرجل على هذه الصورة،
> بناء على خبر الله أعلم بصدقه من كذبه؟!!
> وهل في المنهج العلمي النقل عن المشايخ بلا إسناد ؟!!
> من الذي أخبر الشيخ الشنقيطي؟
> ...


الأخ / وجيب 
جزاك الله خيرا .

لم أرَ فيما نقله أخونا الكريم / فتى الأدغال وفقه الله .... قطعا بخاتمة الرجل ، أو أنه بنى على ما ذكره الشيخ الشنقيطي حفظه الله اعتقادات أو أحكام !! .

الأخ / فتى الأدغال - قبيل ذكره لقصة هلاك أبي ريّة - قال : ( فكانتْ هذه خاتمتهُ ونهايةَ أمرهِ في الدّنيا ) ، ولم يحكم على مصير الرجل .
وما نقله الشيخ عبدالرحمن قايد وفقه الله تعالى في المشاركة أعلاه يجعل في نفس من لا يعرف أبا ريّة ريبة وشكا يدفعانه للبحث في أقوال العلماء - ومنهم الشيخ الشنقيطي وفقه الله - عن أبي ريّة الهالك ... عاملة الله بما يستحق .

والشيخ / الشنقيطي وفقه الله تعالى ممن يخاف الله تعالى في تلك الكلمات ، وما ذكرها إلا وقد خبرها ، وعلم مصدرها - نحسبه والله حسيبه ولا نزي على الله أحدا - ، ومجالسه وفقه الله تعالى مجالس علم وتقى ، ولا يليق أن نقول عنها ( سواليف مجالس !) .

وأحسب أنك لا تعرف الشيخ الشنقيطي ولا تعرف الأخ فتى الأدغال ولا تعرف الهالك / أبا ريّة ..... لذلك قلتَ ما قلتَ .

حفظك الله .

-

----------


## جمعان البشيري

* حدثني شيخنا الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد ضياء الرحمن الأعظمي عن زميل له برابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة _ وقد ذكر لنا اسمه وهو من أهل العلم لكني نسيته _ أن هذا الشيخ الزميل للشيخ محمد الأعظمي شهد وفاة الرجل وذكر ما ذكره الشيخ الشنقيطي.


والدكتور الأعظمي من علماء الحديث عمل أستاذاً للحديث بالجامعة الإسلامية وهو الآن متقاعد ويسكن المدينة المنورة 


ويمكن لمن يشكك في خاتمة أبي رية أن يزور الشيخ الأعظمي بحي الأزهري ويسمع الخبر منه مباشرة والله يرعاكم*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

وشكر الله للشيخ عبد الرحمن ما تفضل بنقله 




> سمعتُ من شيخي العلاّمةِ : مُحمّدِ بنِ مُحمّدٍ المُختارِ الشنقيطيِّ – متّعهُ اللهُ بالعافيةِ – في مجالسَ مُتعدّدةٍ ، أنَّ أبا ريّةَ عندما كانَ في وقتِ النزعِ الأخيرِ ، وساعةِ الاحتضارِ ، حضرهُ نفرٌ من النّاسِ ، ورأوهُ وقد اسودَّ وجههُ – والعياذُ باللهِ – وكان يصرخُ مرعوباً فزِعاً بصوتٍ عالٍ ، وهو يقولُ : آه ! ، آه ! ، أبا هريرةَ أبا هريرةَ ، حتّى ماتَ على تلكَ الحالِ .


حكاية مشابهة 
في سير أعلام النبلاء 2/619:
قال الحافظ أبو سعد السمعاني: سمعت أبا المعمر المبارك بن أحمد: سمعت أبا القاسم يوسف بن علي الزنجاني الفقيه: سمعت الفقيه أبا إسحاق الفيروزآبادي: سمعت القاضي أبا الطيب يقول: كنا في مجلس النظر بجامع المنصور، فجاء شاب خراساني، فسأل عن مسألة المُصَّراة (1) ; فطالب بالدليل، حتى استدل بحديث أبي هريرة الوارد فيها.
فقال ـ وكان حنفيا ـ : أبو هريرة غير مقبول الحديث .
فما استتم كلامه، حتى سقط عليه حية عظيمة من سقف الجامع، فوثب الناس من أجلها، وهرب الشاب منها، وهي تتبعه.
فقيل له: تب، تب.
فقال: تبت.
فغابت الحية، فلم ير لها أثر.
إسنادها أئمة. اهـ. 
وذكرها الدميري في حية الحيوان فقال:
غريبة أخرى: في رحلة ابن الصلاح، وتاريخ ابن النجار، (فذكر الخبر ثم قال) قال ابن الصلاح: هذا إسناد ثابت، فيه ثلاثة من صالحي أئمة المسلمين القاضي أبو الطيب الطبري، وتلميذه أبو إسحاق وتلميذه أبو القاسم الزنجاني. 
وذكرها ابن الجوزي 5/57 في المنتظم عن المبارك بنحوه . 
__________
(1) المصراة: الدابة يحبس اللبن في ضرعها، ثم تباع، فيظنها المشتري كثيرة اللبن، فيزيد في ثمنها.
وحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه المعني رواه البخاري وسلم.

----------


## أبو ثابت عارف

هذه الخواتيم لأمثال هؤلاء الزنادقة لا يسأل فيها عن الإسناد لأن جزائهم كان من جنس عملهم و الذين يكونون حولهم في سياق موتهم هم المختلطون بهم في حياتهم فلا يستطيعون أن ينشروها في كتاب و لكن يتداولنها في أوساطهم
فمثلا هذا الزنديق الذي كان يقول للملتزمين هاتوا لي ربكم و أنا أضعه في الحديد أحطه في زنزانة
فأماته الله شر ميتة حيث صدم بسيارته شاحنة كبيرة من الخلف محملة بأسياخ حديد فدخلت أسياخ الحديد في جسده و أخذ يصيح و أجتمع الناس من حوله في طريق الإسكندرية-القاهرة حتى مات
جزاء وفاقا....حديد بحديد
هذه مشهورة فإن تجمشت إسنادها فهم إما معذب أو مسافر و لكن الله ينمي مثل هذا ليعتير الناس
وخذ هذه يحكيها أنيس منصور أنه شاهد توفيق الحكيم و هو في السياق يبشره بأنه يرى النار و يبشره هو بأنه حجز مكان له ونشرت عندنا بالصحف حتى أن أنيس منصور يحكي أن مسئولا كبيرا استدعاه ليسمع منه هذه القصة بنفسه ثم استغرب لما ينتاب مثقفي مصر عند الموت
أما نحن فلا نستغرب و نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة1

----------


## إمام الأندلس

نعوذ بالله من الهوى

----------


## فتى الأدغال

الكريمةَ ظاعنة: في انتظارِ عودتكِ، باركَ اللهُ فيكِ.

الحبيبَ أبا أنسٍ: شكراً لكَ على تعقيبكَ وتشريفكَ، جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً، وباركَ فيكَ.

الحبيب وجيباً: جعلتَ نفسكَ بتعجلّكَ غرضاً، فطالتكَ ردودُ الإخوةِ، ومن تكلّمَ في غيرِ فنّهِ أتى بالعجائبِ!، مع شكري لكَ على تعقيبكَ وتشريفكَ.

الحبيبَ القديرَ عبدَ الرحمن قايد: حيّاكُ اللهُ وبيّاكَ، وأسعدني رؤيةُ اسمكَ في هذا الموقعِ المباركِ، ولا يسعني إلا الشكرُ الجزيلُ لكَ على إتحافكَ بهذه الفوائدِ، وتكرّمكَ بالكتابةِ والإفادةِ وتجشّمِ عناءِ ذلك، فجزاكَ اللهُ خيراً، ونفعكَ ونفعَ بكَ.

----------


## همّامة

بارك الله فيك ـ أخي فتى ، وبارك فيمن أثرى الموضوع بالفوائد والنكات .... نعوذ بالله من الخذلان ، ونشهده تعالى على حب الصحابة , الذين ارتضاهم سبحانه لصحبة سيد ولد آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## موسى القرعاني

فهل من معتبر...
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك
اللهم يا مصرف الأمور صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك
وشكر الله لكم أخي فتى
محبك

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

كثيرون هم الذين تستهويهم الشهرة أو المنافع المادية ، وبعضهم يعتمد مبدأ خالف تعرف فينطلق به التعجرف والتعسف الى النيل من أعلام الإسلام أو حتى مخالفة الثوابت الإسلامية عسى أن تسلط عليه الأضواء ، ولكنه نسى أن هذه الضواء ستجر عليه ظلمات يوم القيامة .
اللهم أمتنا على الإسلام .

----------


## قارئ

اللهم ثبتنا على الدين

----------


## خزانة الأدب

العجب هو وجود طه حسين وراء كل ردة فكرية بمصر المحروسة!

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

أخي الكريم فتى الأدغال بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

للرفع
 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابن رجب

نعوذ بالله من الضلال ..

----------


## محمد ناصر الدين

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا الكريم فتى الأدغال

----------


## معاذ

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل -فتى الأدغال- و جعله في ميزان حسناتك غنه سميع مجيب، و نفع بك و بعلمك آمين
نسأل الله عز و جل حسن الخاتمة و النجاة من الفتن

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة اللهم شهادة في سبيلك تطهرنا بها من الذنوب كلها وصغيرها

----------


## تلميذ جديد

من منكم قرأ الكتاب؟؟

----------


## خباب الحمد

قصة مخيفة اللهم ثبتنا

----------

